# Plotter Recomendations



## irish79 (Jun 24, 2013)

We are looking to purchase a 24" plotter. I have not touched a plotter in over 10 years. Are there any recommendations that are pc and mac compatible?
Thanks


----------



## RickR (Jun 24, 2013)

HP.com I've sworn by HP printers of all types for decades. 

Current plotter tech is just a big inkjet printer. I find a little "DesignJet 110" that we have is pretty good for light duty work, but probably obsolete. It has a tray that I use for 11x17 mini prints or areas and it will take 24" roll or cut sheets. Print either without changing paper. Separate color cartridges means you don't throw away much ink. It is not a photo printer but some renderings look very acceptable.


----------



## firewater88 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am more of an Epson man in that aspect. I have a Pro 9890 42" printer. I print banners for our lobby and artwork on canvas for artists. I am also printing some pieces for our upcoming show. Takes roll paper, sheet stock and can even print on matte board. They do have a 24" model I believe, very good print quality and individual inks so you dont waste unused ink.


----------



## crgranner (Jul 29, 2013)

I have the same one as firewater. Great printer. Epson is very reliable.


----------



## gordonmcleod (Jul 29, 2013)

I use a Endcad Cadjet2 36" plotter that i bought on EBAY some years ago it is good and reliable I also have a HP wide inkjet that will do 11x17


----------



## irish79 (Jul 30, 2013)

We ended up going with the HP design jet T120. I will let you know how it works out once we start using it.


----------

